
Scientists warned Zuck the FB theory of interaction would make people miserable - CarolineW
https://boingboing.net/2018/01/22/facebook-is-sad.html
======
tboyd47
Why did Mark Zuckerberg take a moral stance about how people present
themselves online? And why did he feel the need to enforce that stance? I
thought Silicon Valley's mantra was, "We just build tools for people to
express themselves how they want," but it seems more and more that they use
the tools to enforce behavioral norms.

~~~
PotatoMatch
Only Zuck knows the real answer. But my guess is he's buying into his own
hype. Look at the way he travels the world and poses with the needy for
photos. I suspect he thinks of himself as a visionary, with visionary ideas to
match. His stance on authenticity is a perfect way to spin his platform's
antisocial design into something noble.

------
jokoon
The worst thing about Facebook is that it makes it difficult to discover new
people, or at least users either don't trust the site, or the friend
relationship is so binary and exclusive that it doesn't make people be more
open.

You can't even organize public meetups based on interest and let people do
things. It only starts with the friend relationship, but there is nothing that
encourages people interacting with each other online before becoming friends.

I think zuck is advocating for people to be more honest, but the site is
clearly not designed for discovery. Tinder works great for that.

------
skybrian
In practice people use different apps for different purposes, and isn't that a
good thing? Why do it all in Facebook?

~~~
muthdra
Because Facebook invested billions of dollars in making the most amount of
people use Facebook, even people who previously didn't use computers at all.
Not everyone is digitally literate.

In practice people buy from different countries for monetary reasons. Why buy
all your food from you own country? (spoiler: bc u alredy liv in it and tis
hard 2 liv in many countries @ once bc it takes work)

------
allhailkatt
Sidenote, is anyone else amused that boingboing became relevant again, if only
briefly?

------
throwawaysecops
Read the FB Manifesto.

